# Anyone using evergrow led's



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi I'm just wondering what settings people are using with the evergrow LED lights. i have the 32" it2080 full spec and have it mounted with the mounting arms it came with which puts it 6 1/2" above water.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the same unit. I hooked it from the ceiling. It sits about 7" about the water however it is complemented by a 36" reefbrite 50/50 strip. I have them both over a 48" tank.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

what do you max out at and for how long. they seem pretty strong


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re evergrows*

Hi, I have 2-24" ones on my 48" tank, and 8" off the top. I run mine on custom they slowly ramp up to 100% at about 1 to 5pm then they slowly come down. My corals have no problem at 100%. I just love the light.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

koopie said:


> Hi, I have 2-24" ones on my 48" tank, and 8" off the top. I run mine on custom they slowly ramp up to 100% at about 1 to 5pm then they slowly come down. My corals have no problem at 100%. I just love the light.


wow 100% ..... im maxxing out at 40b 15w right now and goin up 5% a week. only got a few zoas and 1 poor rescue hammer(= almost free hammer) right now


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

garwood said:


> Hi I'm just wondering what settings people are using with the evergrow LED lights. i have the 32" it2080 full spec and have it mounted with the mounting arms it came with which puts it 6 1/2" above water.


Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

reefsupliescanada


----------



## Ryan_facc (Apr 26, 2016)

How high do you have them from the surface. I have 1x It5040, on 20g and I did some bleaching. (Might have cooked some xenia). I have lowered to maxout at about 50 on the whites and 60 on colors. I would really like to know what people are running the it50's at and am curious about the UV channel 6, i have heard of people keeping the Violet low under 20 but i like it at around 80 on this unit for the colour. I have 2 of the it5080's on a frag build i am doing but haven't added salt water yet, still playing around. I have an extra it5060 that is still in box that is up for grabs.


----------

